# Is the hunt too hard?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

I've spent three minutes on it so far and haven't got anything.


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

Same. Brain fart.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I only have 1 im stuck on egg 2 lol


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I've never done one of these so I am completely confused but I am trying to participate! haha


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 15, 2017)

i got 2 and im stuck and the other 3.

i even thought i had egg 5 but nope it was just a like notification lmao i ****ing hate my life


----------



## moonphyx (Apr 15, 2017)

I got Eggs 1 and 5 so far, with some more time I think I'll be able to find them c:


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 15, 2017)

I've spent about 10 or 20 minutes on it so far and can't find anything :/
This is my first egg hunt though, so I'm determined to try and get even 1 egg


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 15, 2017)

it is definitely hard, but iirc last year there were as many as ten people with a chance at the golden egg for getting all the answers, so seems like that's probably an appropriate level of difficulty...

i do wish the search feature werent disabled tho, that's a bit unfair imo...


----------



## pandapples (Apr 15, 2017)

what's the reasoning for the search feature being disabled? pretty sure it helped me in the christmas hunt =(


----------



## crazymom99 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am completely lost


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah bc I don't even like seafood so clue 3 is a lie!!!


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2017)

nahhhhhh it's fine I got 4 of the 5 first ones


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2017)

I got one egg so far!

I usually get no more as I suck at these. lmao


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

Still so lost. Are you supposed to literary look for eggs to pop up and click them or something? Or if it's what i think it is, to just enter the riddle answer and replace it with 'CODEHERE'?


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2017)

Xandra said:


> Still so lost. Are you supposed to literary look for eggs to pop up and click them or something? Or if it's what i think it is, to just enter the riddle answer and replace it with 'CODEHERE'?



There are egg images around the forum that you have to look for. Once you find one, click on it and it'll get added to your egg total. For the puzzles, you copy and paste the URL in your address bar and then replace the CODEHERE with whatever the code is, in capital letters. Then enter and if it's correct, you'll get an egg.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> There are egg images around the forum that you have to look for. Once you find one, click on it and it'll get added to your egg total. For the puzzles, you copy and paste the URL in your address bar and then replace the CODEHERE with whatever the code is, in capital letters. Then enter and if it's correct, you'll get an egg.



Oh thank you so much!  I get it now  I hope I can find enough for at least one of the eggs! Lol


----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)

i tried to get a single egg last year and couldn't.

this year is the same.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 15, 2017)

RIGGED!!!


----------



## HMCaprica (Apr 15, 2017)

This is my first time and I only got one clue. I tried to do them before but I am horrible with word problems/riddles. I want a galaxy egg so bad!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2017)

The newest batch seems so obvious but I can't find the proper threads. lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2017)

I mean the eggs might be hard boiled, but....


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2017)

I've only solved two riddles.  I feel so stupid, why are these so hard?!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2017)

I solved two right away and was thinking, how come this one is much easier than the other years? Now I can't seem to find any more eggs.  RIP


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

1/10. Doing great! i was being sarcastic, sadly


----------



## Flare (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes.

Well, this is my first time participating.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 15, 2017)

i have no idea what im doing im just visiting every thread in every section. i just want the kirby egg but idk what clue it is to get it..


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 15, 2017)

I've only found the first one so far.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 15, 2017)

i dont know if im really good this year or if the clues are really good  
either way i got 6/10 right now and im proud of myself xD


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

It's official, i give up. Hopefully i get better luck next year ^^


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know if it's too hard, or if I just don't know enough about video games and the forum to solve the clues. I only have the first egg. I have vague ideas about what some of the others could be, but not really sure where to look.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm a little confused, are they like in individual threads or...?


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 15, 2017)

I only found 1 so far


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 15, 2017)

i found one!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

FloatyFlare said:


> I'm a little confused, are they like in individual threads or...?



Most eggs will in be the first post in a thread.

I finally found egg #8. Not really sure what purpose disabling the site's search achieves when Google still exists and all.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I don't know if it's too hard, or if I just don't know enough about video games and the forum to solve the clues. I only have the first egg. I have vague ideas about what some of the others could be, but not really sure where to look.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure a lot of the clues aren't about AC and that's pretty much the only game I know about. I also don't explore/participate in the entire forum so I'm not going to understand any references made outside of my little circle. Poop  I feel like I know what some things are referring to, but I don't know where to look, and even then, I bet I'm wrong on most of them and I'm just going on a wild goose chase hehe


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 15, 2017)

I got the first (?) one but idk the rest ;;


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

I've never done the egg hunt, even the first egg is too hard for me. I don't understand it.

This still isn't as difficult as the hall of mirrors, though.


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 15, 2017)

It's difficult when I have no idea what I'm looking for, and when the only helpful hint is "you'll know it when you see it!" If I knew what I was looking for, I wouldn't have to ask what it looked like, would I?
I hardly consider this a "fun and fair event" if clarifying beyond the oh-so clear and precise "anything and anywhere!" for the first-timers is not allowed. Honestly, the only thing I've come across that enjoys being so obfuscate as much as this event is the administration department at my college. If I wanted to be stonewalled with superciliousness, then I'd give them a call. 
I may take the admins advice and give my brain a rest from this. And by giving my brain a rest, I mean forget about this whole clear-as-mud mess.

Goodness me, I might be playing too much Assassin's Creed; The "Shaun Hastings" level of sarcasm appears to be rubbing off on me.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

OperaPhantom said:


> It's difficult when I have no idea what I'm looking for, and when the only helpful hint is "you'll know it when you see it!" If I knew what I was looking for, I wouldn't have to ask what it looked like, would I?
> I hardly consider this a "fun and fair event" if clarifying beyond the oh-so clear and precise "anything and anywhere!" for the first-timers is not allowed. Honestly, the only thing I've come across that enjoys being so obfuscate as much as this event is the administration department at my college. If I wanted to be stonewalled with superciliousness, then I'd give them a call.
> I may take the admins advice and give my brain a rest from this. And by giving my brain a rest, I mean forget about this whole clear-as-mud mess.
> 
> Goodness me, I might be playing too much Assassin's Creed; The "Shaun Hastings" level of sarcasm appears to be rubbing off on me.



Good point, this is my first egg hunt, and I'm not sure what to do at all. What do you even click on when you're on the page?


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Good point, this is my first egg hunt, and I'm not sure what to do at all. What do you even click on when you're on the page?



Idk. The admin told me to look at the previous egg hunt, but idk. It says the answers to previous questions, and last time they were found around TBT and on it's Facebook page. It doesn't explain what they look like though, nor how it actually works. Also, it seems kind of rude to ask people to sift through hundreds of pages of the forum to look for eggs. 
Honestly, I'm, more likely than not, going to give this event a miss. I've participated in multiple events (including other "Easter Egg Hunts") on other forums over the years, and I've never come across an event so unclear, so overly-complicated, so ill-defined, and so muddled as this one is. It's like being told to "look at the fish!" in a pond that's completely obscured by silt and algae.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 15, 2017)

There will be an image of an egg that you click on, guys.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

OperaPhantom said:


> Idk. The admin told me to look at the previous egg hunt, but idk. It says the answers to previous questions, and last time they were found around TBT and on it's Facebook page. It doesn't explain what they look like though, nor how it actually works. Also, it seems kind of rude to ask people to sift through hundreds of pages of the forum to look for eggs.
> Honestly, I'm, more likely than not, going to give this event a miss. I've participated in multiple events (including other "Easter Egg Hunts") on other forums over the years, and I've never come across an event so unclear, so overly-complicated, so ill-defined, and so muddled as this one is. It's like being told to "look at the fish!" in a pond that's completely obscured by silt and algae.



As much as I like this forum, way more than Animal Crossing Community, they don't make the events easily accessible for younger users, or even adults. They should at least make the first egg obvious. Ugh...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Not really sure what purpose disabling the site's search achieves when Google still exists and all.



to avoid directly searching for the eggs I believe

you can still google, but it's search algorithm archiving isn't fast enough to search out changes made for the egg hunt

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> As much as I like this forum, way more than Animal Crossing Community, they don't make the events easily accessible for younger users, or even adults. They should at least make the first egg obvious. Ugh...



a decent number of the first eggs are obvious


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

To you, that is. This is way too difficult for me. People are teasing me about having no eggs.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> to avoid directly searching for the eggs I believe
> 
> you can still google, but it's search algorithm archiving isn't fast enough to search out changes made for the egg hunt



All egg images and links (based on one egg) are http://belltreeforums.com/8charactercodeallcaps with .png on the end for the images. This year the posts haven't even visibly been edited by Jeremy or whoever. I can't think of any easy way of finding them other than a brute force attack.



LambdaDelta said:


> a decent number of the first eggs are obvious



Not to me they aren't.  :'(


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> his year the posts haven't even visibly been edited by Jeremy or whoever.



I don't think they're ever really visibly edited for stuff like this though?

but it is still edited and should be in the site history


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I don't think they're ever really visibly edited for stuff like this though?



I thought last year the _last edited by xxx_ changed, but perhaps not.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2017)

Reading the newest batch of hints like


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 15, 2017)

Obvious to you isn't obvious to others. I've been at this since it started this morning (I'm on PST), and haven't found a single egg.
Of course, you may simply be a brilliant genius, and I may simply be a pea-brained dunce. Or maybe you're just lucky.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

OperaPhantom said:


> Obvious to you isn't obvious to others. I've been at this since it started this morning (I'm on PST), and haven't found a single egg.
> Of course, you may simply be a brilliant genius, and I may simply be a pea-brained dunce. Or maybe you're just lucky.



Let's be pea-brained dunces together, we are in the same boat. People and even mods have been bullying me over this egg hunt.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 15, 2017)

just 3 more eggs then i can be done with all this brain pain... not giving up till i get that kirby egg!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2017)

You think 6 is a lot?  I have 11 more eggs to find if I want that gorgeous Galaxy Egg.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2017)

OperaPhantom said:


> Obvious to you isn't obvious to others. I've been at this since it started this morning (I'm on PST), and haven't found a single egg.
> Of course, you may simply be a brilliant genius, and I may simply be a pea-brained dunce. Or maybe you're just lucky.



I found a number of these while still half-asleep and have also been more busy cleaning right now (so I'm not able to put full focus on the hunt)

you say it's not obvious, but I can almost guarantee you'll be kicking yourself over some of these once the answers are revealed


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 15, 2017)

Corrie said:


> There will be an image of an egg that you click on, guys.


THANK YOU. Seriously, thank you. That's the only straight answer I've been able to get throughout this whole thing. Now I'll know what to click on. Thank you.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I found a number of these while still half-asleep and have also been more busy cleaning right now (so I'm not able to put full focus on the hunt)
> 
> you say it's not obvious, but I can almost guarantee you'll be kicking yourself over some of these once the answers are revealed



Yeah, that's the problem. I'm a fricking moron when it comes to actually doing it, then I want to kill myself after the answers are revealed.

Staff, give us better hints.


----------



## Xandra (Apr 15, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I found a number of these while still half-asleep and have also been more busy cleaning right now (so I'm not able to put full focus on the hunt)
> 
> you say it's not obvious, but I can almost guarantee you'll be kicking yourself over some of these once the answers are revealed



I 100% agree, i bet all of the ones we think are really hard, are going to be in the most obvious places, maybe because we're overthinking (Or is that what they want us to think?  Reverse Reverse Psychology?). My face will be burning after the multiple facepalms...




Also, i don't really agree on begging the staff to give better hints. It wouldn't be fair, and it wont make the game as fun. I know, i know you might think some are impossible and such but tbh, we are all having fun looking for them even if it can get frustrating. I'd rather have these hints and stay up all night looking for these darn eggs than having all of the answers (or hints that basically give the full answer) because it wouldn't be fun anymore and this is the point of it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

Meanwhile, I will go find a way to die after the answers are revealed.

The staff are a bunch of bullies.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 15, 2017)

well but its not always an image of an egg xD but most of the time


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The staff are a bunch of bullies.



If you keep banging on about being bullied, I'll bully you in a moment.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

Great, not. Why am I such a moron?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Great, not. Why am I such a moron?



Feed us a quote and we shall analyise.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

What the hell do you mean by "feed us a quote"?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> What the hell do you mean by "feed us a quote"?



Something like...




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> BiggestFanofACCF, I am superior compared to yourself... and everyone, for that matter.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

Huh, where did Jeremy say that?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Huh, where did Jeremy say that?



He didn't. The point is, if you are being bullied, do you have any evidence or are you just saying stuff?


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

It was on the discord chat and I'm removed from there, so...

But Gyro has something on here, be right back...


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Apr 15, 2017)

First egg hunt for me and I'm confused and not getting any luck


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2017)

I feel like when all the answers are revealed I'm going to be kicking myself at how obvious it was.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2017)

Please remember that it's not allowed to give other people tips about the clues.  This includes help about what to look for, where the clues might be placed, etc. And also please stop asking for answers.  Cheating will result in being removed from the event, as explained in the event thread.  The best advice I can give you is to look at previous Easter egg hunts if you're not sure what they're like.  You can find them in The Bulletin Board.  Here is last year's: click.

These events are designed to be difficult, but between the 25 that will be posted by the time it's over, there should be enough easier clues for everyone to get at least one collectible.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 15, 2017)

I feel like it would be more fun/fair if there were two levels of the game. A simple one where eggs randomly show up while just browsing the site to get cheap, basic collectables, and these crazy hard riddles for more rare, expensive collectables. I've been drooling over the galaxy egg but I know I'll never get it. Hard events don't always mean fun. I don't have fun when I'm frustrated and searching through hundreds of threads for hours on end.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> Please remember that it's not allowed to give other people tips about the clues.  This includes help about what to look for, where the clues might be placed, etc. And also please stop asking for answers.  Cheating will result in being removed from the event, as explained in the event thread.  The best advice I can give you is to look at previous Easter egg hunts if you're not sure what they're like.  You can find them in The Bulletin Board.  Here is last year's: click.
> 
> These events are designed to be difficult, but between the 25 that will be posted by the time it's over, there should be enough easier clues for everyone to get at least one collectible.



Thank you Jeremy! This is exactly what I wanted! Now I have a better idea of what to look for!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 15, 2017)

I dunno how people are getting all these so easily when some of these "clues" don't make any sense. Like 11 for example. You don't spike someone with an arrow so why would you even mention an arrow? If it was strike then mentioning an arrow would make so much more sense.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 15, 2017)

I feel like I've only figured out the most obvious ones so far, but it's a start. 15 is really making me scratch my head though, I didn't even realise the letters changed if you refresh the page, so I was sitting trying to make words out of "EWITCN" for a long time. Embarrassing... Now I'm even more puzzled.

As for the others, sometimes it feels like I'm on to something and yet when I go to what seems like a relevant thread, there's nothing there. I just need 6 more, hopefully I can figure them out eventually!


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

Namstar said:


> I feel like it would be more fun/fair if there were two levels of the game. A simple one where eggs randomly show up while just browsing the site to get cheap, basic collectables, and these crazy hard riddles for more rare, expensive collectables. I've been drooling over the galaxy egg but I know I'll never get it. Hard events don't always mean fun. I don't have fun when I'm frustrated and searching through hundreds of threads for hours on end.



Agreed. The staff really need to make this fair. I'm so stressed over this.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Agreed. The staff really need to make this fair. I'm so stressed over this.



It is fair. The people who search more and put in more effort get more eggs.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> It is fair. The people who search more and put in more effort get more eggs.



And the people who don't understand it get none.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2017)

There are still easy clues coming.  They don't necessarily get harder.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

And the easy clues aren't necessarily easy.


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 15, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I feel like when all the answers are revealed I'm going to be kicking myself at how obvious it was.



I know that's how I'll feel. I stumbled onto 11 on accident and now that I know I feel like I should've guessed it easily.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> And the people who don't understand it get none.



I'm sure if you look around you could even stumble upon some by sccident


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 15, 2017)

the stale Japanese candy I found was harder


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally found one egg, ONE. Ugh...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> It is fair. The people who search more and put in more effort get more eggs.



Heh, I guess that's true, but I feel mighty thick still being stuck at one egg.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

i still can't believe i've been searching for like 6 hours straight and still havent found any more eggs


----------



## Primarina (Apr 16, 2017)

The first one was pretty obvious to me, but the rest is so difficult I can't even.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok, I got one more, but I can't even get a third. I just want at least the pop tart one. Ugh.


----------



## Visuals (Apr 16, 2017)

I've been pretty stuck for a while on most of them :c


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm trying to find at least one more egg. This is so difficult.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 16, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm trying to find at least one more egg. This is so difficult.



Same. This is crazy hard!


----------



## Mari-Golds (Apr 16, 2017)

I've spent an hour searching yesterday but I honestly dont know where to look/what to look for so hm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2017)

Like the second I logged on tonight I got several of them, but now I'm working on several that I am stumped on, or that I have a lead on but have no idea where to go from there...


----------



## Primarina (Apr 16, 2017)

Finally got my third one! And it was pretty much the most obvious, ironically.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 16, 2017)

i think a few have a 0-5% chance of being found lol
by me anyways.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 16, 2017)

This is just my own theory, but judging from the answers to the clues from last year's egg hunt, I think that the egg hunt is intended for people who are super active on this site and read all of the threads so much that they're familiar with all of the goings-on here and will understand references to different threads. So, if you only use this site for, say, trading items and villagers (like me), you'll be out of luck for this egg hunt thing, since you won't get all of the in-jokes/references in the clues.

That said, I did find three eggs that didn't require that kind of knowledge, so, perhaps some eggs are more accessible to more casual users, but I think most of them are more geared toward the people who know all of the message boards really well. And that's not necessarily a bad thing, it's like a reward for the people who are a bigger part of the community of this site.

Maybe. Just my theory/opinion.

Short version: I think the egg hunt is not intended for everyone to be able to solve, just the truly dedicated TBT elite, though perhaps a few eggs aren't hidden that way, for the more casual people.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 16, 2017)

^ i think you also need some game knowledge besides animal crossing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2017)

Amilee said:


> ^ i think you also need some game knowledge besides animal crossing



^This. You need general nintendo knowledge, and to be a bit more active, it's not the the elite, but it is all over the site in different places so you DO need to do more than just use the site for AC because this site isn't exclusively for AC people.


----------



## Carnage (Apr 16, 2017)

Alright, I have been searching for several hours now and have had no luck finding any eggs. I'm wondering what I'm missing here. Could ad-block have anything to do with it? Will the eggs not show up if I have ad-block enabled? Just looking for some guidance as so far, I have had no luck.. Thank you!


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes.  Too hard.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 16, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ^This. You need general nintendo knowledge, and to be a bit more active, it's not the the elite, but it is all over the site in different places so you DO need to do more than just use the site for AC because this site isn't exclusively for AC people.



Hopefully it's mostly older Nintendo stuff. Although it should be more general stuff on here anyway. With the ones for new games that's a bit unfair for people who haven't been able to afford newer games and consoles or don't have someone buying this stuff for them.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2017)

For what feels like the hundredth time, no clues, no matter how vague you think they may be.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2017)

Some of them are cruel.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 16, 2017)

TBT has always been one of the hardest online egg-hunting events I've been in, considering you need to actually think outside the box in order to solve. Other sites have been like, "Hey, there are children here too so we should make egg hunting easy and fun." but on TBT it's like, "nope lol have fun wracking your brain with all the really vague clues " but personally I prefer this kind since it's more fulfilling finding an egg after so much thinking. It's the _I knew it was there!_ kind of moment.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 16, 2017)

OperaPhantom said:


> Idk. The admin told me to look at the previous egg hunt, but idk. It says the answers to previous questions, and last time they were found around TBT and on it's Facebook page. It doesn't explain what they look like though, nor how it actually works. Also, it seems kind of rude to ask people to sift through hundreds of pages of the forum to look for eggs.
> Honestly, I'm, more likely than not, going to give this event a miss. I've participated in multiple events (including other "Easter Egg Hunts") on other forums over the years, and I've never come across an event so unclear, so overly-complicated, so ill-defined, and so muddled as this one is. It's like being told to "look at the fish!" in a pond that's completely obscured by silt and algae.



This^
Doesn't help when there's ones in previous hunts that didn't make much sense (in a 'why would anyone even think of this?' kind of way), even when knowing what the answer is.
Not to mention other ones (including one on this hunt) not even being logical in the clue themselves. Which means having to wander around aimlessly.

I came back to this hunt thinking it might be more logical and practical than previous clues but I guess they haven't improved. I think I'm not going to bother even trying this year.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 16, 2017)

Carnage said:


> Alright, I have been searching for several hours now and have had no luck finding any eggs. I'm wondering what I'm missing here. Could ad-block have anything to do with it? Will the eggs not show up if I have ad-block enabled? Just looking for some guidance as so far, I have had no luck.. Thank you!



They're just images. I'd disable it on the homepage to support the site. AdBlock won't affect the easter egg hunt.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 16, 2017)

i think im too stupid for any of this


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 16, 2017)

Namstar said:


> I feel like it would be more fun/fair if there were two levels of the game. A simple one where eggs randomly show up while just browsing the site to get cheap, basic collectables, and these crazy hard riddles for more rare, expensive collectables. I've been drooling over the galaxy egg but I know I'll never get it. Hard events don't always mean fun. I don't have fun when I'm frustrated and searching through hundreds of threads for hours on end.





OperaPhantom said:


> It's difficult when I have no idea what I'm looking for, and when the only helpful hint is "you'll know it when you see it!" If I knew what I was looking for, I wouldn't have to ask what it looked like, would I?
> I hardly consider this a "fun and fair event" if clarifying beyond the oh-so clear and precise "anything and anywhere!" for the first-timers is not allowed. Honestly, the only thing I've come across that enjoys being so obfuscate as much as this event is the administration department at my college. If I wanted to be stonewalled with superciliousness, then I'd give them a call.
> I may take the admins advice and give my brain a rest from this. And by giving my brain a rest, I mean forget about this whole clear-as-mud mess.



Precisely. I've played forum games before and have been a part of gaming/specifically Nintendo-based communities for years, but I'm new to this particular forum, and only a small segment of those clues even register as something that makes enough sense to be deciphered, if that makes sense. I get that it's not meant to be totally obvious, but I've spent literal hours chewing some of these clues over as I go about doing other things, and most of them just aren't budging or turning up in the places I think of in the occasional lightbulb moment. It's taking all the fun out of it, and I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 16, 2017)

namiieco said:


> i think im too stupid for any of this



Same


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

im ready for the next batch *ILL GRAB MY STUFF*


----------



## Ami (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree also.  Especially for a weekend that for most of us is packed full of real life activity.  I found 1 egg yesterday and that is all I will have time for this weekend.


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 16, 2017)

Any chance we'll be allowed to save our eggs from this year and still use them next year? Because at this rate, I think that's the only way I'll be able to get anything good...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 16, 2017)

Trainer Lillie said:


> Any chance we'll be allowed to save our eggs from this year and still use them next year? Because at this rate, I think that's the only way I'll be able to get anything good...



No.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2017)

Stuff seem harder this year, but that's probably because I'm not active around the forums anymore.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm getting there.... I might actually get something good.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2017)

I just got here so these references don't make any sense...


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 16, 2017)

Vaati said:


> I just got here so these references don't make any sense...



They don't, you might be able to just look without the clues, and find them by accident.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 16, 2017)

That's what happened to me with clue 7. Found it while just clicking around. 

BTW, AnimalCrossingPerson infected Zipper with a Bee movie script flea. Take that, you Rabbit-that's-actually-just-another-animal-wearing-a-suit!


----------



## MelbaBear (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm just hoping for the poptart egg tbh


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 16, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> I only have 1 im stuck on egg 2 lol



SAME


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 16, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> No.



Didn't think so for a second.  Going by these 'clues', that would be far too helpful and kind for this event... I am going to throw in the towel at this rate


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 16, 2017)

#2 seems so obvious and I've literally searched every thread but I STILL CAN'T FIND THE DAMN THING


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 16, 2017)

somehow , i have gotten around them and got to have more

BUT HOLY **** 14 I KNO IT SOMETHING BUT I STILL DONT KNO


----------



## gabuie (Apr 16, 2017)

i've only found 1 so far...obviously i'm not reading/thinking enough but i'm so lazy so ya this event is too hard lolz


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

wow everyone has advanced and i'm still here with 4


----------



## Xandra (Apr 16, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> wow everyone has advanced and i'm still here with 4



me still with 2


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 16, 2017)

I have 6 eggs now, which is enough for a Kirby egg.


----------



## Bunnilla (Apr 16, 2017)

I only found 3 eggs, life is too hard :'(


----------



## piske (Apr 16, 2017)

--


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 16, 2017)

Guys y'all can do it! Don't give up!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Apr 16, 2017)

Did they shut off the search box purposely? :?


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Apr 16, 2017)

NeonxVandal said:


> Did they shut off the search box purposely? :?



Yes! Can not look through users latest started threads either. X.x


----------



## Toot (Apr 16, 2017)

I just got one randomly. I don't even know what the hell I did. Lol.


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 17, 2017)

I got one...I went to the right places I think but it's too much to scroll through hundreds of thread pages if it is found it should be in the first or last page if there are hundreds I know I was in the right places..I clicked hundreds of links..I am very smart but I don't understand how I'm in the obvious spots and can't find a link to click..


----------



## Lululand (Apr 17, 2017)

MonsterMaddie said:


> Yes! Can not look through users latest started threads either. X.x



Oh, so that's why. I was trying to look for an old thread I started for completely unrelated reasons, but I couldn't and had no idea why....


----------



## NeonxVandal (Apr 17, 2017)

MonsterMaddie said:


> Yes! Can not look through users latest started threads either. X.x



Ahh.. thanks!


----------



## Laureline (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah I don't understand this event, I give up.


----------

